# Updating Magic Mirror



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Alright Kiddies, 
So for the past 2 years I have done a Magic Mirror Illusion and have used a generic oval picture frame each year for the illusion. This year I decided to use our new machine at work to mill a custom frame, here is what I designed...



and I have the pieces cut already, I just don't know if I should make it look like stone, or wood, or metal or what not. Any and all ideas appreciated.


----------



## RoryMcGormley (Jul 12, 2009)

It's an awesome design. I guess it would depend where you are going to put it (as to whether it should look like metal or stone or wood), but if that didn't matter I would say "metal" cuz it would look fierce as metal.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

RoryMcGormley said:


> It's an awesome design. I guess it would depend where you are going to put it (as to whether it should look like metal or stone or wood), but if that didn't matter I would say "metal" cuz it would look fierce as metal.


Thanks for the compliment...and well that's just it, every year it's location changes, and in the off season it will be on my wall over the fireplace in my home. I agree with the "fierce" of metal. We shall see if/when more people give their opinion on it.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks great. I don't know about your surroundings either. But it reminds me of those old picture frames you see that have that antique gold look. It is going to be very nice either way.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

So here are some photos I took of the cut pieces for the frame....


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree with Rory, I think it should be metal or just painted black. I love the look of black picture frames.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

woohoo...2 for metal


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Make it three - metal with a tarnished gilded look so it looks as if it's been around for a long time.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Not sure if you knew, but that have starting bring sensors and stuff into the mix. This should be cool.

http://diymagicmirror.com/


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

4 for metal!

Looks awesome! What'd you use? A CNC?


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

RoryMcGormley said:


> It's an awesome design. I guess it would depend where you are going to put it (as to whether it should look like metal or stone or wood), but if that didn't matter I would say "metal" cuz it would look *fierce *as metal.


LOL, I like that description, very fitting.

And yeah, make it metal.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

DeathTouch, yea, I saw that site a while back which gave me the idea for keeping the mirror up all year round. I am setting up my mantel to look like something from snow white...I have a spell book for a poisoned apple, one of those fake apples in a glass domed case, and then the magic mirror will be above it all.

Mr. Chicken, the material is called GatorBoard, I used 1/2" thick and the leaf part is 3/16", and I used one of our new cutters at work called a Zund...basically a CNC machine.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

frstvamp1r, actaully I bought some arcade buttons for mine. I wanted to make a game out of it. Each button rep a different prize. I tired to see if they could change the software a little bit so I could show what type of prize they won on the screen, but it wasn't meant to be. But I still could do the prize thing with the 4 arcade buttons.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

DeathTouch, that sounds awesome to have it even MORE interactive.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey Frstvamp1r, nice to see more of your work (you were kind enough to provide those beautiful ghost images for my use last halloween--still planning to use this year too BTW). I love the look of the mirror. Very artistic. I think the border kind of lends itself to a metal look. Besides metal will show up nicely against anything you place it on in the future and kind of goes with any surface material IMO. I was imagining it in silver or pewter myself.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I also have to vote for metal, The design of the frame just looks to me like it would be metal.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks to _Grimm_ and _Once Upon a Time_, I've been thinking about making a Magic Mirror; I couldn't find anything on how this turned out for you - any photos?


----------



## Diaval (Nov 9, 2007)

Up_Up_And_Away said:


> Thanks to _Grimm_ and _Once Upon a Time_, I've been thinking about making a Magic Mirror; I couldn't find anything on how this turned out for you - any photos?


I have been an avid user of Imagineerieing.com's Magic Miror Digital Puppets for three years running now. I am going to do it again this year.

So see my work, just do an advanced search in the Halloween Forums website for "Magic Mirror Jukingeo".

There you will see how I got my start and how my Magic Mirror event progressed over the past three years.

Geo


----------

